# Got my son a new beagle (THANK YOU J)



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

well i found me and my son Josh a beagle, i had been looking for one for a long time and it just so happens i found one today. a fellow by the name of "J" gave us a beautiful 1 1/2 yr old male beagle named "JAKE" im not sure if "J" is a member here on OGF or not, i know he is a AVID fisherman and i wanted to say THANK YOU J , you made my day and a 13 yr old boys birthday for him. Josh and Jake will share many memorable hunts in the future im sure, THANK YOU AGAIN, i hope you are a OGF member so you get this message. Guys like you make the world a better place !!!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Awesome how bout some pics of Jake and his proud new owner


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

"J" is indeed a member here. Sounds like a great match was just made.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You will find just how wonderful it is to watch your boy and his beagle grow up together. My son was the first to roll a rabbit in front of Krickette and he was also the last one to do it. He was also there as a young man holding her close when it was time to say goodbye. I wish you all the best of hunts as the three of you enjoy you trips together.


----------

